# Norris Lake TN



## whj812 (Aug 28, 2007)

Anyone ever fish Norris lake in TN? I fish it alot, but as of late I havent had much luck.

I hope this weekend is productive, for the Labor Day Tourney.


----------



## BassAddict (Aug 28, 2007)

Nope, thats a long way away from me just to go fishing


----------

